# Setting up port forwarding on my TrendNet TEW-652BRP router.



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to find out how I can set up port forwarding on said router. I've googled for a guide but nothing came up.


----------



## Onoma (Jan 12, 2009)

www.portforward.com


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, that helped. They didn't provide a guide for my exact router, but I found something similar.


----------



## TwinOtter (Feb 15, 2010)

bravemuta, If its not a problem, would you mind please telling me which router instructions you used from www.portforward.com to set up the port forwarding on your TrendNet TEW-652BRP,
because I need to do the same thing, and they don't have a document / listing for the program I need to setup for? (Thanks a lot - in advance!)


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Port forwarding is achieved by:
Login to the router config view web browser.
Click port forwarding or similar. 
Add a new port forward and enter the IP of the device and the port it runs on.
Click OK


----------



## scruge (Nov 6, 2003)

bravemuta said:


> Thanks, that helped. They didn't provide a guide for my exact router, but I found something similar.


I gather you never tried the manufacture's website.. TEW-652BRP manual


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a 2 year old Thread, perhaps the issue has been resolved.
Thanks for the feedback guys.

I am going to move/create a Thread for *rkpatt*. 

Closed.


----------

